# Pine tar and Neem Oil



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am posting these two questions together so I dont crowd the board, Sorry for so many questions lately.

Do you use a special neem oil to make soap? I have neem oil that I use in my garden to deter bugs, is this the same stuff?

My GF is having trouble with eczema (yes im a guy that makes soap) so I would like to make her some pine tar soap, what percent should be pine tar? I am planning to use olive oil, coconut oil, deer tallow and maybe soybean oil but I am trying to stay away from soybean since most soybeans are gmo


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm not sure about the neem oil, I purchased mine from a soapmaking supply and it was 100% neem oil. It looks like the pesticides are 70% neem oil, so you would want to find out what that other 30% is (unless yours is 100% neem) and would cause some issues using a soap calculator. Note that it has a very strong odor to it.

For my pine tar, I use about 1 ounce per pound of soap. Make sure you DO NOT use a stick blender when making pine tar soap. It will trace in about a minute with hand stirring. I also make and cure my pine tar on my porch as no one likes the smell in the house. Once it has cured a few days it can be brought inside. I scoop my pine tar out with disposable spoons or paint sticks - it is very difficult to get it off of things.
Dawn


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

You are right about the neem oil, I checked mine and it is 70% neem oil. I made some pine tar soap and it traced super fast, how long does it have to sit before it can be used?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My neem castil is 80% olive oil & 20% neem oil. Make sure you are using 100% Neem oil.

Pine tar, I use it at 15% of my oils. It will trace quickly, so be prepared.

I love the smell of pine tar!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Cyndi: you're a better woman than I am......absolutely can't STAND the smell of neem! bleckkkkkkk makes me gag! I know it's supposed to have fantastic skin-care benefits, but I just can't get past the smell....

Pine tar, I don't mind so much. That's one that you don't even wave a stick blender at. Basically, have everything ready to go...stir with a whisk like a crazy person...and immediately pour


----------

